# Hocking County??



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What is going on?? The birds seemingly have stopped gobbling in the laurelcville area of hocking, ross, and vinton counties!! Have you guys noticed?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be down at my place Saturday and sunday. I'll let you know if I hear any birds. I'm off Rt. 595 south of Logan close to Camp Ohio.


----------

